# problème imprimante(réglage des marges)



## arsinoee (29 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 
je débute sous mac, j'ai un imac tout neuf.
mon imprimante: canon pixma ip1600
traitement de texte open office dernière version
quand j'imprime un document, l'impression ne correspond pas du tout à l'aperçu (décalage de la marge haute de 2cm)
j'ai essayé de régler dans l'utilitaire d'open office>rien
dans préférence système>rien
j'ai désinstallé l'imprimante, réinstallé avec le logiciel d'origine (compatible mac), puis redésinstallé, cherché un autre pilote sur le site de canon( il s'installe puis disparaît), rien n'y fait, mes impressions sont grises et décalées
bref, y a t il une bonne âme pour me donner une piste, c'est sûrement très simple à résoudre, mais là, je sèche...
Merci


----------



## benjaminbis (29 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

L'impression avec un autre logiciel (genre Textes) qu'est-ce que ça donne ?

(Tu tournes sous Leopard ou Tiger ?)


----------



## arsinoee (29 Novembre 2007)

avec itexte, la mise en page était toute en vrac, l'aperçu correspondait à rien, j'ai même pas essayé d'imprimer.
je suis sous léopard
pour le reste, tout fonctionne, à part un bug l'autre jour pour télécharger mes photos (canon encore)


----------



## benjaminbis (30 Novembre 2007)

Ca doit venir d'un problème de compatibilité avec Leopard des pilotes Canon.

Apparemment ça fonctionnerais mieux avec les pilotes de Leopard qu'avec ceux de Canon.


----------



## arsinoee (1 Décembre 2007)

non, ça le faisait avant que j'essaie d'imprimer avec les pilotes canon! je n'y comprends rien...


----------



## benjaminbis (6 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Une mise à jour des pilotes d'impression est disponible dans le module de mises à jour d'Apple (Vu dans les news de MacGé)

Peut-être une solution ?


----------



## gigi1954 (15 Mai 2008)

j'ai depuis un mois le même problème d'impression, pas de marge en haut ! saufà déplacer le texte de 5 cm

j'ai tout viré et tout réinstallé (mac osx, openoffice) toujours pareil, même les marges de mes photos ne sont plus régulières


----------

